# "Right" boat for the ICW and NC gunkholing?



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello folks. I have a question and would appreciate some advice. Planning for semi-retirement, we are thinking of changing boats to fit our needs, including on the ICW and gunkholing NC coast. Therefore draft is a consideration. Also we expect that as we further age, the next boat will be used more to motor than sail.

We currently have a wonderful Cheoy Lee Offshore 28 in Maine. What we like about her: Full keel with cut away forefoot, protected prop and rudder, draft under 4’ with board up and mast under 40’ powered by Yanmar 30. It also has an elevated table/seating below that works like a deck saloon with a view of surroundings as you sit at the table.

While this could make for a good boat for us and the ICW, we also want to have room for guests along the way and are looking at boats with second cabin.

As price is an important consideration, we have looked, and read on-line, about many older boats including motorsailors, such as older Nauticat 33. Considering we could have the cockpit as seating “with a view,” we looked at Luder’s Midshipman 36, Gulfstar 36 and also viewed some catamarans. We certainly want to keep sailing, as well as motor the ICW. We want to keep size down, which will help with size of rig, anchor, etc. and help with costs. Lastly, aesthetics are a consideration. 

What other boats might we look at? What draft should we consider for the ICW and for gunkholing NC? Any other thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks
David (and Nancy)

ps - I hope this is the right place to post this question. Let me know if I need to move it. thanks


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahh, to actually be considering sailing away! I appreciate the opportunity to pretend for a moment since I can't follow in your wake just yet.

To summarize your requirements, some of them inferred from the boats that you cited,

1) Good motoring qualities, but can still sail
2) Room for 2 couples
3) A nice "back porch" for watching the ICW go by
4) Shoal draft
5) Traditional lines
6) Not sure what your cruising kitty holds, but I tried to limit the list to those you could get for around 100K

Here's some boats that I'd consider:

Southerly 105 (on the wrong side of the pond, but that's what container ships are built for):
1982 Southerly 105 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Sirius 31 DS (also on the wrong side of the pond, but what better reason for a vacation?):
1994 Sirius 31 DS Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Hake / Seaward Eagle 32:
2006 Hake / Seaward Eagle Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

C&C Landfall 35:
1982 C&C Landfall Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

J 35c (a little pricey, but one cannot underestimate the value of air conditioning south of the Mason-Dixon line):
1994 J Boats 35c Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

40' Vagabond Pilothouse (not shoal draft):
1986 Vagabond Cutter Pilothouse Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

36'Nautilus Pilothouse (not shoal draft):
1980 Nautilus Pilothouse Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Shannon 38 Ketch (again, not shoal, but I have a thing for Shannons):
1978 Shannon 38 Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Island Packet 35' Packet Cat (not exactly traditional):
1993 Island Packet Packet Cat Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

If the lotto gods visit you, here's some others that would fit the bill (for many more bill$):

Sirius 35DS
Sirius-Werft Pln | 35 DS | Philosophy

J/108 (not traditional lines, but nearly new and very shoal):
2011 J Boats J/108 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Shannon Shoalsailor 35:
2008 Shannon Shoalsailer Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Shannon 38 HPS (new design):
A Motorsailer, Pilot House, Shoal Water Sailboat

Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Though I'm obviously biased, that's what the Ontario 32 was designed for.










While it doesn't have 2 "cabins", the L settee pulls out to a double.

The downside is the cockpit isn't big like the newer boats. Hard to beat the late model Catalinas and Hunters with their wide beam and sternrail seats, as well as the walk through sugar scoop.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If I was to buy a sub 35', sub $50 k motorsailer, to cruise the ICW, the Bahamas and maybe do the loop, I would snap up the best Fales Navigator I could find.
1977 Fales Trawler MotorSailer Power Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
I've been tracking these for a couple of years. real world sale prices are south of $30K, as low as $15K.
There are better sailing boats, better motoring boats, but it is hard to beat the overall package for ICW crawling.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Probably the hands on best for the Carolina Sounds would be a center-board boat such as a Tartan37 ... and quite a few T37s have circumnavigated.


----------



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. I am looking at the links you provided. Just this past weekend I looked at a tired, Nauticat 33 that seems to draw about 4'5"). Tired is unfortunate, but the crusing kitty will require something in need of work. 
Again, thank you for your thoughts. I will continue to check back here and post new findings.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

billsull said:


> ...
> 
> Here's some boats that I'd consider:
> 
> ...


Gratitude Yachting Center in Rock Hall, MD is now a Southerly dealer. They have a 42 (_Distant Shores_) for sale in the yard now.


----------



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the note on the Gratitude 105. $435,000. Lovely boat, move the decimal point to the left two places and it still stretches, but begins to fit the cruising fund! All the best, David


----------



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

Billsull -
Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I think you crusing fund idea is, unfortunately, too large. 

Our lovely Cheoy Lee Offshore 28 could do the ICW trip, but, without providing the space for additional visiting friends. Unless we enclose the cockpit for additional sleeping space. 

Anyway, we would have to sell her to get a larger ICW boat. She will not sell for 30k, even in her pretty state so....

The fact of many cruisers; spend more money on a boat and have more boat and limited time to cruise; or, spend less money on a boat and have less boat and more time to cruise.

HiHo!
David


----------



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

PBzeer.
Sweet boat. I can see why you like her.

I see nothing, however, above what our Cheoy Lee offers. We can drop the table to create a double berth and thus sleep at least 5 plus two in the cockpit. What we are seeking is two seperate, private, double berths for visiting friends.


----------



## dwblueblue (Mar 22, 2003)

So, thank you all! An interesting conversation. Each of us has different ideas about the ideal ICW/ NC boat, and we can learn from that.

While there is a new spate of Deck Saloon sailboats that achieve some of this, they cost in the hundred's of thousands.

My ideal, now, at my age; includes continued fun sailing, but less physical demands. I know the ICW has restricted draft and I am prone to want to "check out" side creeks and get in tighter than "big" boats, so I want shoal draft. We expect to sit at our saloon table on a rainy day and watch the world when we look up from out book. 

So, other than the need for an additional private berth for guest the cheoy Lee Offshrore 28 still ranks #1.

The Nauticat 33 is a contender but is; (in my opinion) too deep a draft. 
The Luder's Midshipman seem to fit the requirements but, they do not seem to be available. Others? Your thoughts?


----------

